# Notes from October meeting...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I have been a little busy. But here you go:

Next months meeting will most likely be at Rob's house. Matt will serve as backup once again. Anyone want to volunteer for December if we do not road trip?

We now have a domain name. www.SWOAPE.org Erik is currently working on some ideas for a website that he will present at November's meeting for discussion. Please feel free to throw some ideas his way. Your input will be greatly appreciated.

We have decided to sell our "leftover" plants to each other at our meetings. We usually have a free plant swap, but have decided to sell to each other for a buck a bag or so. All proceeds will go to SWOAPE. Any plants that do not sell at meetings will go on the forums elsewhere to be sold. Anything surviving that will hit Aquabid. We are currently trying to raise money for SWOAPE so we can afford guest speakers, bbq's, field trips, and whatever else a plant club should do. Matt has graciously accepted the post of treasurer to keep track of our $$$$. Matt will also set up a separate Paypal account and Aquabid account for SWOAPE. Dineen, myself, and anyone else who has some free time will assist him.

We will also try to contact some companies and LFS to donate goods for sale as a fundraiser for the club.

We have also talked about emailing some local businesses about setting up a very nice display tank in their office. This would require some time and dedication, but would be an excellent opportunity to raise some regular ongoing funds for the club. We would like to get a setup in one of the LFS first. This way we could get our feet wet when it comes to maintaining a tank for other people. People are reaching out to their favorite LFS and making contacts. We have one possible lead and a couple of other options to pursue.

We are going to try to contact some big names in the planted tank industry and try to get a speaker for next year. Maybe try to split it with GCAS or piggyback with an already planned local trip. Some names thrown out were:
·	Ricky Cain
·	Jeff Senske
·	Diana Walstad
·	Tom Barr (again)
·	Rhonda Wilson
·	Louis Navarro
·	Oliver Knott


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Jim! It was a good reminder. I sent an e-mail to everyone about Aquabid and the PayPal account and will wait for replies before starting anything else. 

We wer in a doctor's office today for a checkup and they had a very large saltwater display tank in the office. I'm guessing a 215g or so but this might be the type of thing we can look into once we have a few tank setups under our belts.

Has anyone been able to check into their favorite LFS about setting up a display tank yet? Any more word from Dave about his tank?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will be in there Wed to get my friend his 10 gallon setup. I will ask him then.


----------

